# 19 yrs buying from same website!!!!!



## jaydensun (Apr 10, 2021)

My brotherinlaw has been buying from the same website for 19 years. He buys a years worth in one shot. Why does everyone say this is bad. he has never had an issue.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 10, 2021)

okay.





10char


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2021)

For the most part, web sites are sketchy and carry a higher probability of the gear being bunk.

How does he really know its G2G?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thts great!
Everything isn't for everyone!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 11, 2021)

this is the part where were supposed to say 

"which website"

& then everyone follow suit 

at least the english grammar was good


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 11, 2021)

Im not giving the site , i dont think thats appropriate. My brotherinlaw is a str8 up guy. He was in the military special forces, builds his own computers from scratch and is a faithful bodybuider for 20 years. I wish he didnt live so far away. Any way we went for avisit and he showed me all his orders since 2009. He also showed me the tests results of the gear he received , it was 100 % accurate. Hes been using the site since 2001. I was thinking of ordering from a domestic source until he told me that most of them are cops. Is that true? AQnyway I know for sure that this website is 100% g2g.


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 11, 2021)

English Grammar , thats funny .I see now why everyone says what there saying . Yu cant trust anybody. Thats Crazy.


----------



## ftf (Apr 11, 2021)

If your brother-in-law is ordering pharma products from this website then I don't see any problem with it. Other than the risk of LE catching the shipment inbound into the country. 
Buying UG labs stuff is another story all together. I don't have much experience there.


----------



## snake (Apr 11, 2021)

Let me get this right, he has sales receipts for the gear AND the company provided their own gear testing results? 

Please answer yes for our entertainment purposes.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 11, 2021)

I don’t have any documentation from my most recent purchase just a few months ago. Record keeping in questionable activities as it relates to the transactions is typically frowned upon.


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 11, 2021)

No he sent the stuff out somewhere and had it tested .  As far as receipts , he doesnt have receipts he showed me on his computer the transactions he has made since 2009 to show me that he wasnt bullshitting. Not that he needed to because as far as im concerned he is an integral person ,but he showewd me none the less. He also told me domestic sources r cops a lot of the time so dont use them. Look i wasnt posting this to convince anyone of anything I was just putting it out there that there r legit sources out there. I was going to use it but i am going to go thru an endo to help me first so its irrelevant.


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 11, 2021)

its funny the one question i asked didnt get answered about domestic sources.  Instead its incinuated that for some reason I would take the time to make shit up out of the blue about the btransactions . And i dontt where yu got the same company he bought fromalso tested the gear. i said he had the gear tested. And i would think after 19 years of using the same company he would know if it was fake. lol.


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 11, 2021)

I guess what he showed me was the account he has w the company, the records r not on his computer so unless yu have his username and password yu cant see his account info. So he doent have receipts like your thinking of.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 11, 2021)

Believe me when I say that the vast majority of us know there are legit sources out there and they’re most likely domestic and not LEO. 

I would not buy from any place that I knew kept a record of my transactions with them.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 11, 2021)

You are probably a cop. I can smell it. Piggy


----------



## Pooh6369 (Apr 11, 2021)

What was the point of the topic??? To let us know somebody purchase from a online source for 19yrs.....uhhh thank you for the info????


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 11, 2021)

Weird flex but ok dude.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 11, 2021)

I wish this thread was more entertaining but it’s just... not. :-/ totally some fish sauce happening


----------



## BrotherJ (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm sorry the education system failed you so spectacularly.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 11, 2021)

I bought my first computer 20 years ago. I used dial up internet that took 3 minutes to load the only browser which was internet explorer. The probability of a website selling steroids back then is slim to none but if it did, no way is it still operational today.

He/you tells a great story and I am sure some appreciate the tale so thanks for posting it.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Apr 12, 2021)

Damn having flashbacks!!!


----------



## ftf (Apr 12, 2021)

Wait a sec, that's not right. You're thinking of 30 years ago. Back when AOL was a thing. I remember running windows '93.  In the early to mid 2000's PC's had come a long way.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 12, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> View attachment 11810
> 
> Damn having flashbacks!!!



and anxiety!!! Don’t pickup the phone...


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 12, 2021)

Thats funny im a cop,im insulted considering my inmate # is 210522, you figure out the state mr Intelligence. Your the type thinks everybody is one . Second ,as I said he was in the military. He fought in the war in bosnia and when he was in Europe he hooked up w this place. in 2009 they started a website and from that point on he made all his purchases that way. As a matter of fact because he has been buying from them for so long he uses paypal which they no longer offfer, its now bitcoin. Now I am sorry I even posted any of this and this will be the last i speak on it. I can see that no matter what I say its gonna be met not only with skepticism but downright disbelief . I can say this , I work 70 hours every week driving a rig. In between that I lift at the gym 5 days and run my treadmill every night after work a lot of times at 1am or later. Im not a ****en cop , Im an outlaw ,not only do I not waste my time ,but I would not waste yours. Everything i said is fact ,and to be called a liar tells me im in the wrong place,and thats ok .


----------



## creekrat (Apr 12, 2021)

Whoa whoa whoa there mr outlaw. 

I’ll let you in on a little secret before someone else does. Since you have an inmate number I would have guessed you understood the skepticism. When you got to prison/jail were you accepted into the folds immediately or did you have to earn it?  It’s no different here or anywhere else really that has anything worthwhile to offer. 

Respect and trust are earned and not just given. You walked up to the cool kids table and just laid your wares on the table and you were surprised that we were skeptical?

I didn’t see where anyone called you a liar. You may have interpreted it as that but then that’s on you.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 12, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> Thats funny im a cop,im insulted considering my inmate # is 210522, you figure out the state mr Intelligence. Your the type thinks everybody is one . Second ,as I said he was in the military. He fought in the war in bosnia and when he was in Europe he hooked up w this place. in 2009 they started a website and from that point on he made all his purchases that way. As a matter of fact because he has been buying from them for so long he uses paypal which they no longer offfer, its now bitcoin. Now I am sorry I even posted any of this and this will be the last i speak on it. I can see that no matter what I say its gonna be met not only with skepticism but downright disbelief . I can say this , I work 70 hours every week driving a rig. In between that I lift at the gym 5 days and run my treadmill every night after work a lot of times at 1am or later. Im not a ****en cop , Im an outlaw ,not only do I not waste my time ,but I would not waste yours. Everything i said is fact ,and to be called a liar tells me im in the wrong place,and thats ok .



If you ain't a cop then you are a rat.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Apr 12, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> Thats funny im a cop,im insulted considering my inmate # is 210522, you figure out the state mr Intelligence. Your the type thinks everybody is one . Second ,as I said he was in the military. He fought in the war in bosnia and when he was in Europe he hooked up w this place. in 2009 they started a website and from that point on he made all his purchases that way. As a matter of fact because he has been buying from them for so long he uses paypal which they no longer offfer, its now bitcoin. Now I am sorry I even posted any of this and this will be the last i speak on it. I can see that no matter what I say its gonna be met not only with skepticism but downright disbelief . I can say this , I work 70 hours every week driving a rig. In between that I lift at the gym 5 days and run my treadmill every night after work a lot of times at 1am or later. Im not a ****en cop , Im an outlaw ,not only do I not waste my time ,but I would not waste yours. Everything i said is fact ,and to be called a liar tells me im in the wrong place,and thats ok .



Still really don't understand the point of the original topic. This doesn't help, must admit it's amusing keep on posting!!


----------



## Ped X (Apr 12, 2021)

Cops can still goto prison, i'm sure you were in PC too.


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey Ped x actually there was a guy inside with that same name and he was a diddlerf ,you know a child molester so you take your rat cop comments and save em for your mother when im done with  her you fkn punk. I went into prison to do 5yrs and ended uop doing 11 for stabbing mother****ers just like you and thatsd the last I will speak on this. You PEDX got aproblem w what i just said ipm me and ill send you my address and str8n you right out. ha ha ha ha


----------



## Ped X (Apr 12, 2021)

Typical internet tough guy. I'm skkkeeerrrrddd. You sure told me!


----------



## creekrat (Apr 12, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> Hey Ped x actually there was a guy inside with that same name and he was a diddlerf ,you know a child molester so you take your rat cop comments and save em for your mother when im done with  her you fkn punk. I went into prison to do 5yrs and ended uop doing 11 for stabbing mother****ers just like you and thatsd the last I will speak on this. You PEDX got aproblem w what i just said ipm me and ill send you my address and str8n you right out. ha ha ha ha




Not gonna last long around here acting like that. Sorry bud.


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 12, 2021)

I think you r right Any place starts off callin me a cop or a rat aint for me but its all good. Probably for the best i figured id give it a shot.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 12, 2021)

You still here bro?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 12, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> Hey Ped x actually there was a guy inside with that same name and he was a diddlerf ,you know a child molester so you take your rat cop comments and save em for your mother when im done with  her you fkn punk. I went into prison to do 5yrs and ended uop doing 11 for stabbing mother****ers just like you and thatsd the last I will speak on this. You PEDX got aproblem w what i just said ipm me and ill send you my address and str8n you right out. ha ha ha ha



I do not believe this is the place for you. You're too much of a badass for any of us. We just can't compete.

I bow to your awesomeness oh great one.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 12, 2021)

Dude. Why is everyone being so careless? Didn’t you hear him? He’s stabbed people, inmate number, he knows things.... y’all keep f****ing around and he’s gonna bust a CAPS lock up in here....


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 12, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> Thats funny im a cop,im insulted considering my inmate # is 210522, you figure out the state mr Intelligence. Your the type thinks everybody is one . Second ,as I said he was in the military. He fought in the war in bosnia and when he was in Europe he hooked up w this place. in 2009 they started a website and from that point on he made all his purchases that way. As a matter of fact because he has been buying from them for so long he uses paypal which they no longer offfer, its now bitcoin. Now I am sorry I even posted any of this and this will be the last i speak on it. I can see that no matter what I say its gonna be met not only with skepticism but downright disbelief . I can say this , I work 70 hours every week driving a rig. In between that I lift at the gym 5 days and run my treadmill every night after work a lot of times at 1am or later. Im not a ****en cop , Im an outlaw ,not only do I not waste my time ,but I would not waste yours. Everything i said is fact ,and to be called a liar tells me im in the wrong place,and thats ok .


My inmate # is 1234567, welcome to ug fellow convy


----------



## Sickman (Apr 12, 2021)

You were probably a punk in prison. Someone's girlfriend. Gtfo of here with that tough guy BS.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Apr 12, 2021)

Inmate #210522 what's the protocol for this situation???


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 12, 2021)

awww whered he go?


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 12, 2021)

Sickman said:


> You were probably a punk in prison. Someone's girlfriend. Gtfo of here with that tough guy BS.



Which is more likely: 

Option One: He was so tough when he was in the joint that the Aryans and Nords were all afraid of him, so now he has no sources? 

Or, Option Two: Like Sickman says: He was just a little bitch no one trusted, so now that he's out he has no sources? 

Hmmmmm.... I think I have to vote with Sickman on this one....


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 12, 2021)

Omg this thread is fukking fabulous


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> View attachment 11816
> 
> 
> Inmate #210522 what's the protocol for this situation???


"Where are all the manly gheys at" - Pooh


----------



## Pooh6369 (Apr 12, 2021)

German89 said:


> "Where are all the manly gheys at" - Pooh



Oh you know we're they all hang out!! I'll meet you there!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 12, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> View attachment 11816
> 
> 
> Inmate #210522 what's the protocol for this situation???



this made my day!


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Oh you know we're they all hang out!! I'll meet you there!!



I unfortunately do. Dang it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 14, 2021)

Read this entire thing. Dead.  Lol


----------



## Trump (Apr 14, 2021)

and now cause you bumped it so have I, can’t believe I missed the fun 



Mister Slicksta said:


> Read this entire thing. Dead.  Lol


----------



## Getnitn187 (Apr 17, 2021)

*what site?*



jaydensun said:


> My brotherinlaw has been buying from the same website for 19 years. He buys a years worth in one shot. Why does everyone say this is bad. he has never had an issue.



always good to quality and price compare others.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Apr 19, 2021)

Is it is everyone else very curious on what shitty labs site he was trying to shill for. Like they could only afford shills with autism??


----------



## Pooh6369 (Apr 19, 2021)

Personally no!!! Great labs around if your patience and do your due diligence


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 23, 2021)

Sounds solid, legit to me! Is there a limit to how much you can spend? *whispering* keep this between only handful of people. I just pm’ed you shhh hahaha thumbs up, way up!


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 25, 2021)

Jaydensun Sir you have found a gold mine! Thank you for sharing this valuable information with me. The common man. I feel so privileged. *whispering* pm me the info bro. Shhhh! Or I can send you my bank info, maybe my home address. You could be like El Chapo except of gear instead of marching powder.


----------



## Juicyjack2112 (May 9, 2021)

What’s the point of posting this if your not sharing the site ... clown


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2021)

Juicyjack2112 said:


> What’s the point of posting this if your not sharing the site ... clown



And juicyjack is out and looking to make a strong first impression. Let’s see how the rookie does!


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2021)

Juicyjack2112 said:


> What’s the point of posting this if your not sharing the site ... clown



Strong first post.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> And juicyjack is out and looking to make a strong first impression. Let’s see how the rookie does!



:32 (2): You killed me with this.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 25, 2021)

Every source is a cop domestic or international.


jaydensun said:


> Im not giving the site , i dont think thats appropriate. My brotherinlaw is a str8 up guy. He was in the military special forces, builds his own computers from scratch and is a faithful bodybuider for 20 years. I wish he didnt live so far away. Any way we went for avisit and he showed me all his orders since 2009. He also showed me the tests results of the gear he received , it was 100 % accurate. Hes been using the site since 2001. I was thinking of ordering from a domestic source until he told me that most of them are cops. Is that true? AQnyway I know for sure that this website is 100% g2g.


----------



## acxel (May 29, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> Thats funny im a cop,im insulted considering my inmate # is 210522, you figure out the state mr Intelligence. Your the type thinks everybody is one . Second ,as I said he was in the military. He fought in the war in bosnia and when he was in Europe he hooked up w this place. in 2009 they started a website and from that point on he made all his purchases that way. As a matter of fact because he has been buying from them for so long he uses paypal which they no longer offfer, its now bitcoin. Now I am sorry I even posted any of this and this will be the last i speak on it. I can see that no matter what I say its gonna be met not only with skepticism but downright disbelief . I can say this , I work 70 hours every week driving a rig. In between that I lift at the gym 5 days and run my treadmill every night after work a lot of times at 1am or later. Im not a ****en cop , Im an outlaw ,not only do I not waste my time ,but I would not waste yours. Everything i said is fact ,and to be called a liar tells me im in the wrong place,and thats ok .



I sometimes wish this site was at least a little more welcoming. Not sure why if anyone makes a comment... Especially new ones to the site the M.O. is to instantly rabidly attack. I understand being skeptical. I can understand being protective and secretive But must everyone bash them like hungry piranhas and make assumptions before they even really do anything wrong. I mean if he started giving sources, websites, coupons then I get it. But all he said it's what his brother in law told him... Ok great not interesting really, who cares.. Then just move on. Better shit to do than bash pointlessly.


----------



## TODAY (May 30, 2021)

acxel said:


> I sometimes wish this site was at least a little more welcoming. Not sure why if anyone makes a comment... Especially new ones to the site the M.O. is to instantly rabidly attack. I understand being skeptical. I can understand being protective and secretive But must everyone bash them like hungry piranhas and make assumptions before they even really do anything wrong. I mean if he started giving sources, websites, coupons then I get it. But all he said it's what his brother in law told him... Ok great not interesting really, who cares.. Then just move on. Better shit to do than bash pointlessly.


It was a profoundly dumb post.

UGBB does not suffer fools and I, for one, like it that way. Would you prefer that we coddle these morons and thereby open the floodgates to a thousand more of these mind-numbingly horrible threads?


----------



## acxel (May 30, 2021)

No but maybe wait until he actually does something wrong besides posting a boring post before jumping down their throats. I've seen many possibly interesting post by someone that might have had some insights simply because the knee jerk reaction is to attack first ask questions later. It just isn't beneficial for gathering information.


----------



## TODAY (May 30, 2021)

acxel said:


> No but maybe wait until he actually does something wrong besides posting a boring post before jumping down their throats. I've seen many possibly interesting post by someone that might have had some insights simply because the knee jerk reaction is to attack first ask questions later. It just isn't beneficial for gathering information.


Do you feel as though you lost out on any valuable information in this thread?


----------



## transcend2007 (May 30, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> My brotherinlaw has been buying from the same website for 19 years. He buys a years worth in one shot. Why does everyone say this is bad. he has never had an issue.



If this were true why not just purchase from the same site and keep your mouth shut ... what would be the point of posting about it on an open form ... ???


----------



## acxel (May 30, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> If this were true why not just purchase from the same site and keep your mouth shut ... what would be the point of posting about it on an open form ... ???



No I didn't feel like I lost valuable information. He's obviously new to this. I've seen on here where the suggesting is to find a local known source vs. going to a website. Maybe that's what he was happy about or what ever who knows. I just feel like more constructive criticism would have been better and maybe a reminder of how to handle such information. But he was literally called a scammer, a liar, a undercover cop ( that one already cracks me up... FBI isn't spending budget on single gear buyers) all for just making a dumb boring thread. I read it myself to see what his point was... Nothing exciting so I was ready to move on but man the rabid bashing just seems pointless.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 30, 2021)

acxel said:


> No I didn't feel like I lost valuable information. He's obviously new to this. I've seen on here where the suggesting is to find a local known source vs. going to a website. Maybe that's what he was happy about or what ever who knows. I just feel like more constructive criticism would have been better and maybe a reminder of how to handle such information. But he was literally called a scammer, a liar, a undercover cop ( that one already cracks me up... FBI isn't spending budget on single gear buyers) all for just making a dumb boring thread. I read it myself to see what his point was... Nothing exciting so I was ready to move on but man the rabid bashing just seems pointless.



Who are you exactly ... if wanted to know what you thought I'd have gone to the lady's room ... you seem to spend your time criticizing very experienced members ... if you're unhappy hear perhaps you should pull up your panties and hit the road ... or try listening getting the rhythm and joining in ... none us are here to be lectured by our mothers ... this is a form for adults ... not do left wing politically correct pussifiied approved speech form ... there are plenty of those elsewhere ... I hope that was clear enough for you ...


----------



## acxel (May 30, 2021)

You claim to be an adult yet every single bit of your comments prove otherwise. Not sure where you imbecilic comment regarding politics since this isn't a political site. But it's one where supposedly you can gather actual information. Can't gather information if you cut people off at the knee on their first post. I have tough skin I could frankly give a **** what anyone's opinion of me is. My point is that why call this guy names from  a liar a scammer to a cop to a rat to a homo etc. Just for posting a dumb thread. When it would have been just as easy to tell him that much or move on to another thread that piqued your interest. I hope that's clear enough for you.


----------



## SFGiants (May 30, 2021)

I guess I been doing it wrong, switching over to Geico!


----------



## CJ (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2021)

acxel said:


> You claim to be an adult yet every single bit of your comments prove otherwise. Not sure where you imbecilic comment regarding politics since this isn't a political site. But it's one where supposedly you can gather actual information. Can't gather information if you cut people off at the knee on their first post. I have tough skin I could frankly give a **** what anyone's opinion of me is. My point is that why call this guy names from  a liar a scammer to a cop to a rat to a homo etc. Just for posting a dumb thread. When it would have been just as easy to tell him that much or move on to another thread that piqued your interest. I hope that's clear enough for you.



I don't disagree with the sentiment of your previous posts. I practice this to the best of my abilities myself, but I also evaluate whether a post is worth the effort to coddle the OP. I also evaluate whether a particular post/comment/etc. is risky, or bad information, for existing and future members of UGBB.

Everything we do here, in posts like this one, is to protect our other members. You would do well to calm down for a second, and digest why people have responded to you in the way they have, and what their intentions/motives are for jumping down the throat of the original poster. After all, most people don't invest their time and energy without a valid reason. If you were more analytical, and less reactionary, then I think you would realize this.

Don't bother replying to me if it's going to be a counter-argument, or an attack. My position and way of thinking on this is firm; as I already try to balance giving everyone benefit of the doubt, and looking out for the best interest of all of my fellow members here on UG. Similarly, I don't care what you think of me... especially since you've shown yourself to be more combative than constructive in engagement with other well established members.

I hope in time you will see UGBB for what it really is, and not the ill perceived notion that you've constructed in your head.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 30, 2021)

acxel said:


> You claim to be an adult yet every single bit of your comments prove otherwise. Not sure where you imbecilic comment regarding politics since this isn't a political site. But it's one where supposedly you can gather actual information. Can't gather information if you cut people off at the knee on their first post. I have tough skin I could frankly give a **** what anyone's opinion of me is. My point is that why call this guy names from  a liar a scammer to a cop to a rat to a homo etc. Just for posting a dumb thread. When it would have been just as easy to tell him that much or move on to another thread that piqued your interest. I hope that's clear enough for you.



Let be more clear ... I was directing my recent comments to you ... you are the only one who seems to have a problem ... other men have their say ... we don't need anyone approving of denying our comments ... an adult site for men is not for everyone ... by reviwing your last 5 to 10 comments all critical of this form - you may want to consider this place may not be for you ... it has existed for 10 years before your arrival and will continue on just fine without you ... or considering shutting your pie hole ... listening not to just what is being said but also why ... have you considered that hundreds of similar posts to this one have been made over the years ... has it occurred to you people who are familiar with this lifestyle for decades actually know what we're talking about ... responses are not just for OP but also the many thousands of others that will read them over time ... completely inexperienced dip shlts like you are not aware of the context but continue posting completely irrelevant drivel ... to be totally honest responding to someone as inexperienced as you is exhausting and would be a complete waste of time ... but now I'm no longer talking to you but many others who will be reading this post ... in essence using YOU as an example of what NOT to do ... for that purpose responding to your nonsense must be done ... and I do so proudly ... others will thank you quitely for providing such an excellent example of how not to post here ...


----------



## acxel (May 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I don't disagree with the sentiment of your previous posts. I practice this to the best of my abilities myself, but I also evaluate whether a post is worth the effort to coddle the OP. I also evaluate whether a particular post/comment/etc. is risky, or bad information, for existing and future members of UGBB.
> 
> Everything we do here, in posts like this one, is to protect our other members. You would do well to calm down for a second, and digest why people have responded to you in the way they have, and what their intentions/motives are for jumping down the throat of the original poster. After all, most people don't invest their time and energy without a valid reason. If you were more analytical, and less reactionary, then I think you would realize this.
> 
> ...



Listen I'm not bashing anyone. As you've read I haven't called anyone any insults. You ask me to be less reactionary and more analytical and I agree, that's all I'm saying for everyone. I see this community as a very close knit family. In a world where my 70 year old mom has a better body than the sport illustrated swimsuit model, where it's ok for a 15 year old to get human hormones  to feel better about themselves but I'm evil  for wanting to feel the same at 45, where a person looks at me weird for eating a can of tuna while they wolf down fried shit, we are already shunned by everyone already. Finding a place that's real is a breath of fresh air. And yes it took a minute to find a good site and we all know the bullshit ones that are obviously shills for what ever bogus site. So when you find the oasis in the dessert you might over share. I know I wanted to post questions and post threads my first day..glad I didn't.  I'm not asking for PC shit either. And I'm not even really defending this kid maybe he was a shill, maybe he was an idiot or a noob but we will never know. All I'm saying is can we just let the guy commit a foul before he's attacked? If he would have I would have joined in.. But he didn't.  This is a brotherhood and I'm ok with defending I just don't want to ostracize anyone that's genuine.


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2021)

acxel said:


> Listen I'm not bashing anyone. As you've read I haven't called anyone any insults. You ask me to be less reactionary and more analytical and I agree, that's all I'm saying for everyone. I see this community as a very close knit family. In a world where my 70 year old mom has a better body than the sport illustrated swimsuit model, where it's ok for a 15 year old to get human hormones  to feel better about themselves but I'm evil  for wanting to feel the same at 45, where a person looks at me weird for eating a can of tuna while they wolf down fried shit, we are already shunned by everyone already. Finding a place that's real is a breath of fresh air. And yes it took a minute to find a good site and we all know the bullshit ones that are obviously shills for what ever bogus site. So when you find the oasis in the dessert you might over share. I know I wanted to post questions and post threads my first day..glad I didn't.  I'm not asking for PC shit either. And I'm not even really defending this kid maybe he was a shill, maybe he was an idiot or a noob but we will never know. All I'm saying is can we just let the guy commit a foul before he's attacked? If he would have I would have joined in.. But he didn't.  This is a brotherhood and I'm ok with defending I just don't want to ostracize anyone that's genuine.



You're a bit too forgiving... and frankly so am I. Stick around and you will better understand; which is exactly what I was told when I first joined, and they were absolutely right.

Calm down, be less aggressive, trust the established members a bit more, and you will better understand. If you aren't able to trust those here, then it's possible that this forum may not be for you.

My hope is that you stick around, in a less aggressive manner, and in time will be able to see what everyone else sees. The number one goal is to protect the brotherhood, and not allow it to become compromised... Always keep that in mind when you read threads such as this one.


----------



## acxel (May 30, 2021)

I guess my issue isn't really about this kid frankly to me he was just a noob and didn't have anything of importance to share with me. But I saw another post where the guy posted a question up for discussion and was attacked as if he didn't know wtf he was saying. As he kept talking it turned out he knew more than those posting comments. He was actually very informed but people just kept pilling on. For me I love when someone like doc gets on cuz he's full of scientific info not bro science and I just don't want to lose another potential vault of real world info based on knee jerk reactions. That's all. I'm not here to call names or question anyone's sexuality or religion or politics, it's irrelevant to me. I just want to learn and share and help anyone in the same boat. I'm a veteran and I see this as brothers at arms in a world that's ok with mediocrity. I'm gonna go eat a giant ****ing burger and drink down some ginger beer cuz I can't have real beer have a great memorial day weekend. Oh for those regarding my political stance it's none. If you think any politician once they are in  office cares about you regardless of party then I have this great website my brother in law has been getting his gear for 19 years for you lol &#55357;&#56834; jk.


----------



## TODAY (May 30, 2021)

acxel said:


> I guess my issue isn't really about this kid frankly to me he was just a noob and didn't have anything of importance to share with me. But I saw another post where the guy posted a question up for discussion and was attacked as if he didn't know wtf he was saying. As he kept talking it turned out he knew more than those posting comments. He was actually very informed but people just kept pilling on. For me I love when someone like doc gets on cuz he's full of scientific info not bro science and I just don't want to lose another potential vault of real world info based on knee jerk reactions. That's all. I'm not here to call names or question anyone's sexuality or religion or politics, it's irrelevant to me. I just want to learn and share and help anyone in the same boat. I'm a veteran and I see this as brothers at arms in a world that's ok with mediocrity. I'm gonna go eat a giant ****ing burger and drink down some ginger beer cuz I can't have real beer have a great memorial day weekend. Oh for those regarding my political stance it's none. If you think any politician once they are in  office cares about you regardless of party then I have this great website my brother in law has been getting his gear for 19 years for you lol &#55357;&#56834; jk.


Real Talk:

I genuinely appreciate the maturity represented by your approach to this subject.

I'mma go back to beating up on noobs now.


----------



## Troy (Jun 17, 2021)

yes there are dea assholes running busted sites even saw some gear that had a case number printed on the box legitimately it'll probably be your court case number when you get popped do not recommend using any online sites nor do i condone illegal activity


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jun 19, 2021)

TODAY said:


> It was a profoundly dumb post.
> 
> UGBB does not suffer fools and I, for one, like it that way. Would you prefer that we coddle these morons and thereby open the floodgates to a thousand more of these mind-numbingly horrible threads?



I feel the need to post to say that "I officially made it through the whole thing" and share; I hate wasted time; the funny remarks helped ease the pain and I do appreciate the protective nature of the OGs here that helped build UGBb. much respect.
1*The site I used 20yrs ago (s.p.a 2.5mg Oxandrolone's, I still remember the excitement!) was gone 6-9mo later. Most were like groundhogs back then, Research sites too, before they transformed into what you see today, commercialized 'stop&shop' type. 
2*Well, 19yrs is a long time to not take a few steps forward. For many BBers, as they grow/mature, the sources you tend to use evolve as well. 

Best to everyone,
MuscleMedicineMD


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 19, 2021)

acxel said:


> You claim to be an adult yet every single bit of your comments prove otherwise. Not sure where you imbecilic comment regarding politics since this isn't a political site. But it's one where supposedly you can gather actual information. Can't gather information if you cut people off at the knee on their first post. I have tough skin I could frankly give a **** what anyone's opinion of me is. My point is that why call this guy names from  a liar a scammer to a cop to a rat to a homo etc. Just for posting a dumb thread. When it would have been just as easy to tell him that much or move on to another thread that piqued your interest. I hope that's clear enough for you.


Joe Rogan literally said last month that ppl who say “i don’t care what others think about me” do care very much.  
Listen, I’m a high rigger, one of the baddest motherf*ckers u will ever meet, and even i care about what ppl think about me.  
When they praise me i feel good and when they criticize me i feel bad.  
But listen to what @transcend said: listen for the rhythm of the room and try to fit it.


----------

